# Sinamics G120 Telegramm352 Ausgangstrom Istwert



## xhasx (1 Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Ich hab einen G120 den ich über das Telegramm 352 steure.
Über den Istwertkanal bekomme ich den Ausgangsstrom zurückgeliefert.
Wer weiß auf was sich der Wert bezieht?
Bei der Drehzahl ist's klar...

Gruß, Christian


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Das ist doch dann PCS7 Ansteuerung oder?
Das ist vorgegeben.
Glaub du musst das Steuerwort und das Zustandswort fest in PZD1 schreiben. Falls nicht must du einen p aktivren, schau mal bei p2037 (0=Simodrive(standart), 1= Sinamics, 2=Namur).
*In PZD 2 ist NSoll_a und in SW2 der NIst_a_Glatt (Drehzahlistwert Geglättet) fest vorgegeben!*
PZD 3 - 6 kannst du selbst definieren.

Meinst du vielelichtd en Drehzahlsollwert NSoll_a dann?
Dieser ist 16 Bit, Steuerwort ist Bit 15, Max. Hex#4000 btw. Dez#16384
Der Wert kann in p2000 nomiert werden.
In P2000 gibst du deinen n für Max Hex#4000 an.
Diese kann aber durch den P0311 und P0322 wegen der Motordrehzahlen beschrnekt werden.

Die Sinamics sind eh recht leicht zu verstehen und finde die zumeinstieg ganz gut, bevor sich wer an die Micromaster traut.


----------



## xhasx (8 Oktober 2007)

Ja, da handelt es sich um dieses Protokoll.
Leider hat Siemens bei der Erklärung im Handbuch wieder mal geschlafen.

Der zurückgelieferte Drehzahlistwert bezieht sich auf den p2000 (Bezugsfrequenz)

Der zurückgelieferte Bezugsstrom auf den p2002 (Bezugsstrom)

Der zurückgelieferte Drehmoment auf den p2003 (Bezugsdrehmoment)

Keine Ahnung warum der Strom nicht auf den Fu Maxstrom gesetzt wird??? Ist halt so...

Gruß, Christian

PS: Das nächste mal schreib ich's rein wenn ich die Antwort gefunden habe. Danke nochmals.


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Habe es dir noch mal editiert.
Ist es so zu kapieren?
Zusammen mit Handbuch solltest du es nun locker hin bekommen.


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Blöde Frage,
Das Steuerbit ist sicher die Drehrichtung,
Bei der Drehzahl dürfte es ja keien Negative geben.


----------



## xhasx (8 Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Ich hatte das mit den 4000h schon kappiert. Ist ja das gleiche wie bei den MM's. Mir war nur nicht klar auf was sich der Strom und der Moment bezogen haben.


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

xhasx schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hatte das mit den 4000h schon kappiert. Ist ja das gleiche wie bei den MM's. Mir war nur nicht klar auf was sich der Strom und der Moment bezogen haben.


 
Den hast du hier gar nicht,
nur die Drehzahl.
Strom und Moment kannst du dir aber selbst noch auf die anderen Ausgänge schalten.

Natürlich musst du als Bezugsstrom 100% eine Basis angeben.
Du kannst die Anlage ja auch vom Strom her begrenzen.
Ist sehr wichtig damit du zum Beispiel überpüfen kannst ob der Motor Klemmt oder hackt. in glau n2003 gibst du an wie hoch der sein darf.
Du errechnest dir einen Wert bei Last +paar % und gibst den dort an.

Sollte dein Motor einmal probleme haben hast du eine Stromüberlastung eine somit eine Fehlerausgabe. In den Micromastern setze ich das immer als Überwachung, da kann man mal schnell mit nur 1 Paramter nahzeu um nichts ändern die Drhezahlen Verzehnfachen und weiter spässe. ODer gibt welche die bei Inbetriebname die FU vertauschen und dann mal die Geber mit den Motoren nicht zusammen passen. Wenn da dann schon ein riemen oder SPidnel dran ist geht die Luzie ab


----------



## xhasx (8 Oktober 2007)

Also nochmal: Damit es für andere Leser auch vertändlich wird.

Mit dem Telegramm 352 (Drehzahlregelung PCS7) kann ich im

Sendebereich: 1. PZD: STW1
                    2. PZD: Drehzahlsollwert

Empfangsbereich: 1. PZD: ZSW1
                         2. PZD: Drehzahlistwert
                         3. PZD: Ausganstromistwer
                         4. PZD: Drehmomentistwert
                         5. PZD: Fehler Code
                         6. PZD: Warnung Code

übertragen.

Der Vorteil: Ich nehme ein fertiges Telegramm damit brauch ich in der BiCo nichts mehr machen. Beim MM war es so dass ich mir beim Auftreten eines Fehlers per PKW-Kanal die entsprechende Fehlermeldung holen musste.


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

Frage,
hast du beim PZD 3-6 schon automatische vorgaben dirch das Telegramm gehabt? 
So viel ich weiss muss man PZD 3-6 doch erst selbst verknüpfen.


----------



## xhasx (9 Oktober 2007)

Wenn du im Starter das Protokoll 352 auswählst wird die BiCo selbständig gemacht.
Das ist ja das schöne!


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

Ja aber PID 3-6 müssten dann doch lehr sein.

Ich glaube ich such ma doch mal das Handbuch.


----------



## xhasx (9 Oktober 2007)

Control Units CU240S, Betriebsanleitung 06/2007 - SW 3.0

Unter Punkt 6.2 Zyklische Kommunikation

Telegrammstruktur und Einstellungen von P0922

Tabelle 6-6

Eintrag Telegramm 352 (4. Zeile)


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

Ja die habe ich gesucht.
Da stehen nun echt paramter drinnen.
Das wollt ich wissen.

Früher musste man die selbst nach belieben verknüpfen und auf das pcs7 anpassen.


----------

